# String Lights Question



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

This year I'm going to cover our two front small trees with orange lights for the big night. Perusing Michael's today I found two sets: one orange and one "candy corn". Anyone who has these note a major difference? I'm going with the cheaper all orange set, but I was just curious to see if there is some noteable difference when lit.

ThanX!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello,

My suggestion would to be find a set of C-7 ceramic (not translucent) orange bulb strings. They come in sets of 25. These are the same type of lights that are used in Disney's Haunted Mansion ride on there trees. I have some and they look great. Remember don't get the translucent ones. Hope that helps

Chris


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I use candy corn lights on my witch cauldron. I think they look a lot nicer than the plan orange bulbs. They have the two colored bulb which gives them neat effect. I use the blinker bulb in them to give it a flame effect.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Maybe I'll try a set out. My cauldron could use a new set of lights too.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Try LED lights- they glow bright and they last forever. Im converting all my lighting that I possibly can to LED- cheaper to run too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree with thefireguy, the opaque bulbs look a lot better than the translucent ones. It has a better look for Halloween. I used a few strands on a crepe myrtle tree, and it looked great. The orange ones and the green ones look really good and have good visibility.


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

I have a kind of similar thing here. I have two of those illuminated gates that Target sold a couple years ago and they had the best looking red, orange and purple lights on them. But one of the gates' lights is failing and need to be replaced.

I tried to do it last year with lights available at Joanns and Michaels, Target etc. But the lights are just too bright, and not a good orange at all. Also they seem to only come in all orange, all purple strings. I spent a ridiculous amount of time mixing them together to get something approximating the multicolored string I was replacing.. only to find that half the strings I made wouldn't light after all that switching of bulbs!

The old lights were translucent and I personally think they were much better.... still looking for a solution as the lighted archway entries into my yard are of utmost importance.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Dnt remember if you guys have Walgreen's up there but I use a green plastic coated(opaque) set of 70 that costs $6.00 there. They give a spooky green glow that's better than any par can w/high end gels that you can buy! And they have orange coated also. The purple,I'm sad 2 report is tinted glass.


----------

